# Balloon Blue Rams... what sex?



## locomo (Jan 16, 2011)

Help.


----------



## locomo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok so I did all my research on blue rams for a week and stuff, my tank was cycled and ready and got

2 balloon blue rams
6 black skirt tetras (which i hear are finnipers?)

Its 20 gallons. And before you call my fish deformed (hah, caught you right?) I called the LFS and asked if they has blue rams, they said yes, and I went in and recognised them by the colors... (I did notice they were rounder, but I assumed the pictures *** seen were just older rams...)

Can you help me sex them?

Is it bad if its: Boy, boy. OR Girl Girl, or a pair? whats the best possibility?

oh, and can I add 2 FW balloon mollies? Thanks

Both:













































This one is a seperate one. The first 4 were the same one










------------------------------


















(1st 2 where the same one... this one is the 2nd one)









(Sorry in first post i just said help cuz it said i needed 1 post before posting URLs)


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*locomo*
if they were normal rams, I'd be able to tell. With their deformities, the usual tells are not as noticeable. I'm thinking 2 males from the photos... but if someone were to ask me to put my money on that I'd stick to wagering a nickel! 

balloon mollies can be added, but as I favor cichlids, I will say that the tank water chemistry should favor the rams and not the mollies (e.g. no salt).


----------



## locomo (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, i will have no salt in there.

Is this bad for the mollies?

I actually want to add 1 balloon mollie and 1 female betta, with tank conditions favoring the rams


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i think the molly will be ok in there. what the ph in the tank? betta range in ph from 6 to 7.5. for betta i will get 4 females cause they form a peacking order 3 or less and you bound to get one with torn fins or dead. i have betta and cichlids not in the same tank :? .


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

Appears to be two males to me.


----------



## locomo (Jan 16, 2011)

Im exchanging the less dominant one to get a female... I think my LFS does not allow returns just exchanges...

Female + Male = no fighting???

Idk how to sex them at the store, so it will be a guess :/

No, im only getting 1 female betta... so no more bettas meaning she wont fight with other bettas lol


----------

